# Diving in the bay



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

What is the viz like in the bay if the bay is choppy?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The bay is usually dirty but at limited times it does get to 10ft. Currents are usually running hard except at slack water and then for only a few minutes. And at this time of the year those stinging Jellies are around thick at times. Winter time you freeze your ass of. Other than that it's great.:thumbup:


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Pensacola Sound snorkel reef had 4ft visibility Saturday. Chop smoothed out in the afternoon. Navarre Sound you can't see your hand in front of your mask. No current anywhere. 

Gulf near shore was pretty cloudy also.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

sealark said:


> The bay is usually dirty but at limited times it does get to 10ft. Currents are usually running hard except at slack water and then for only a few minutes. And at this time of the year those stinging Jellies are around thick at times. Winter time you freeze your ass of. Other than that it's great.:thumbup:


Geez Sealark, you made me want to hop right in with that post :thumbsup:

Dangit man, I hate this weather. I will be down from Atlanta for 4 days and the weather is going to take a dump on us. Makes me hate buckeye83 even that much more.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Was storming in the gulf one morning so we drop anchor on what they call the Bayliner north of Ft. Pickens. The boat went east. We gear, up get in, shoot a few fish and about twenty minutes later go back up and the boat was to the west! East to west in 30 min. Viz was 10 ft.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

We hit the bay just after high tide yesterday. Viz was 15ft. I wore board shorts and a smile. Shot one 24" gag and one 8lbs snapper. We headed to the gulf, did four dives and came up with zilch. Shoulda stayed in the bay. 

Hit your spot just after high tide. Don't go east of 3 mile bridge. Cross your fingers and hope.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind: if you use NOAA's tide prediction based on Ft. McRee, pay attention to the fine print time offset. High tide is usually about -82 minutes from the predicted high tide. Just something to think about. 

We did our first dive at Ft Pickens Sunday at about 4 hours after high tide. Viz was about 15-20'. About 40 minutes into the dive the current started ripping and things got murky. Second dive at about 9 hours past high tide and water clarity was more like 10-15' with very little current. Just seems to be hit or miss, although the tide swing on Sunday was only 0.6'.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Haters gonna hate..


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

polar21 said:


> What is the viz like in the bay if the bay is choppy?


Viz was 2 maybe 3ft max this morning.:thumbdown:


----------

